# GT: Knicks vs. Nets (4/1)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Fri Apr 1, 2005
8:00 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney






































Jason Kidd/Jacque Vaughn/Vince Carter/Nenad Krstic/Jason Collins

Notes: Nets are coming off a huge win over the Clippers and are still trying to get a spot for the playoffs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Ild like to see the knicks move up in the lottery and the nets make the playoffs and hopefully have RJ return...
Thorn has done an incredibe job over there..he made the best of a very bad situation with Kmart,somehow got Denver to cough up 3 draft picks,drafted Kristac whos gonna be very good and got Carter who is now a one man wrecking crew.

Lets go nets


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

sure the nets are doing good, but truth....dont say "lets go nets" again.....

were gonna lose both games against the nets, our defense is way too bad to beat jersey. i bet some random scrub like buford scores 15 tonight


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

penny,i am rooting for the opposition every night..i want milwaukee and toronto to pass us in the standings....

i know you are with me penny


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now the Nets Need to Pay Attention to the Knicks 



> "This is a rivalry game," Nets forward Jason Collins said after Thursday's practice. "It doesn't get any bigger than that."





> The Knicks would love nothing more than to put an end to that. Even though their chances of making the playoffs are virtually nonexistent, the Knicks - 7-2 at home since the All-Star Game break - could still play the role of spoiler against the Nets. The crossriver rivals meet again next Thursday at Continental Arena.


 KNICKS CAN BE SPOILERS 



> And it's a game the Knicks should have had circled for some time now. The last time they faced the Nets, on Jan. 1, the Knicks slipped into the 3-18 skid that derailed their season. That was right around the time Stephon Marbury declared himself the best point guard in the NBA.





> "We don't necessarily want to be in the position to play the role of spoiler," Crawford said. "We wish we were on our way. You never know what could happen. It's not over until it's over."


Motivation vs. Nets: Play the role of spoiler 



> "The Nets are still fighting to get into the playoffs, too," Williams said. "Anyone that is ahead of us that we can beat, that's almost like two wins for us. We get a win in the win column and they get an extra loss."


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I want us to win this game but if we do not then I would still be satisfied. I actually will be rooting for the nets and bulls in the playoffs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the nets will be extra motivated....phillys getting beaten by dallas and orlando is getting hammered by washington..good news for the knicks too..toronto is winning and will hopefully pass us in the standings :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks are not hitting the glass early... jacking up early shots.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks are a few steps slow to start off the game.

Kidd w/ a give and go.

Collins w/ his 2nd foul early.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thomas is starting off the game w/ alot of 3 point attempts from outside.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter can't buy a shot... 1-6 from the field.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd with 7 points already.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shocking, considering Carter is the 4th highest active scorer at MSG.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks are only shooting 20% right now. :nonono:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

On the bright side, Carter is only 1-6 right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury and Crawford are carrying the Knicks in the 1st quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WTF!!!

Knicks steal, 15 ft behind the arc hits a 3 that banks in...

23-18 Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, I go away for a couple of minutes and the game is tied!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, last time I looked Marbury hadn't scored and now he has 9.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford is looking pretty good tonight, Mabury is just on fire though.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter picks up his 1st, Rose hits both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks are out rebounding the Nets by 5.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose is looking pretty good, he's 1-1 from the field and 4-4 from the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rose hits... 8 points in 6 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince and Robinson both leave the game with potential injuries.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> Rose is looking pretty good, he's 1-1 from the field and 4-4 from the line.


 Make that 2-2.

He now has 8 points and 3 boards in 6 minutes.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks have as many turnovers as assists. :nonono:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I just noticed TT in only 1-7 so far.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

This has been one hell of a battle of the SF's.

Thomas is 1-8 and VC is 1-7...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

If it wasn't for the off. rebounds there is on way the Knicks are leading right now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, now Rose can't seem to hit anything. Maybe I jinxed him.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Taylor picks up his 3rd, KT back in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT picks up his 2nd, they can't afford for him to get in serious foul trouble.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Both teams are over the limit with 4 left in the half.

Tied... Marbury hits 2 FGs.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Best fouls Marbury, Steph now has 13 points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets have 9 turnovers, Knicks have 8, all these fouls, not pretty, Veal just picked up another.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose is fouled, he hits both FTs, now has 11 points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose has already taken 10 FT's. :jawdrop:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose fouled AGAIN, he hits 1-2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks up 5. 2:30 left, Knicks have 9 offensive to the Nets 5.

Krstic converts off Carter's pass.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd gets a layup, Knicks down 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd picks up his 2nd, NY is in the bonus, Steph goes 0-2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

JYD is fouled, goes 1-2. 

Game is now tied.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC fouled, misses the first, makes the 2nd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 1 at the half, almost another circus 3 to end the half.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson misses a 3 at the buzzer.

NY down 43-42 at halftime.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose was the player of the half, IMO, not only for the 14 points but for all the fouls he put on Nets players.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks start off going to Sweetney, Ariza makes his first appearance at 8+?

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Great, VC is starting to heat up.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I wonder how long until Rose is back in the game...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT just got his 4th.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with another basket, he now has 16 points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Why did Steph get a tech?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Not sure, walked away.

Nets up 6, 4 minutes to play.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Awwww.... Nice Pam Anderson watching. Wearing a trench coat. Dirty thoughts...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a run by the Knicks, 9-0 run...

UGLY!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Steph with a tray!

Knicks only down 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose again, he now has 18.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks up 66-65 at the end of 3.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury has 24 so far. Will he end up with 35+?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Taylor fouled and he hits both


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Crawford responds with a 3.

71-70, Knicks.

Carter with a 3.

73-71, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Scalabrine with a layup, he was also fouled. He makes the FT for an and 1.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury to Crawford hits, Kidd to Veal again, 6th lead change of the quarter.

Taylor misses, Veal rebounds.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford with 5 points in less the 30 seconds..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses the 3, reverse game by Ariza, he reminds me of RJ...

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Scalabrine with a dunk....

Knicks down 2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ariza with the dunk!!!

Knicks still down 3 though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Crawford hits over the Nets zone, he has 17...

Marbury getting ready to check in, Nets only up 1. Kidd hits a 3, up 4.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Veal with his 5th on a box out, Robinson had the board... Crawford was shooting from half way mid court line and the arc... Odd...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins in for Veal.

Nets up 4, 81-77... 5+ left.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd w/ 3

NY down 4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WTF.... Marbury with a dish to Crawford for the 3, fouled by Carter, chance at a 4 point play, to narrow it to 1...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, so his 2nd career 4 point play verus us... Sweet huh?

Carter hits faking out Thomas hanging in the air.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

T. Thomas with his 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks with another 3 offensive boards, foul on Vaughn to stop playage.

Kurt Thomas to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford has been great in the 4th....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Speaking of Thomas, he's 1-10.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets over the limit, personal foul #5 on Vaughn, Crawford to the line.

Hits the 1st.

Hits the 2nd, Nets up 1... 86-85.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter fouled, makes both. 

Still down 3.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford fouled, hits both.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... Crawford tips, Collins taps to Kidd, behind the half, Kidd passes to Carter, Carter hits a 3 with 4 seconds left.

Knicks miss, going the other way...

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford fouled, hits both.

VC with a 3

Rose miss, off. foul on Carter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Tim Thomas w/ a big play... Nets up 2.

1:40 left.

Carter to Collins 2 feet in from the arc...

Kidd strips Marbury, passes to Vaughn, Kidd is filling, Vaugn to Kidd, fouled, to the line...

Wow

18 points, 7 rebounds, misses the FT.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TT with a basket.

Collins with a 15 footer.

Down 6.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on KT, Kidd misses the FT, KT with the rebound.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thomas with a rebound and hits... off a Marbury miss.

Net was trying to burn clock.

30 seconds to play.

Do the Knicks start to foul?

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Steph misses a long range jumper, T. Thomas with the off. rebound passes the Steph who is fouled and goes to the line for two FTs. 

Makes both, Knicks down 4.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury misses a layup but KT gets the board and puts it back.

Knicks down 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh man... Carter fading away, Krstic offensive interference.

4.8 remaining, Knicks with final possession, Nets up only 2.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic with the off. goaltending.

Steph or Crawford?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Holy Cow, how dumb... Rose was open so they go to Thomas for a 3... off the backboard.

Nets w/ by 2.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Thomas, THOMAS????

WTF is he doing taking the last shot???


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Anima said:


> Thomas, THOMAS????
> 
> WTF is he doing taking the last shot???


traitor


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

they will probably beat the magic as well now, folks, just a warning
chris wilson


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

there is no stopping us now..toronto just moved ahead of us in the standings...with a little luck,we may be abe to fall behind milwaukee and have a shot in the lottery :clap:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

they tried the alley oop play for rose...but that didnt work. tim made the game winning three against the bobcats and hes top ten in 3pt fg percentage. i dont mind it. i really hated to lose after that ariza slam, the halfcourt shot, and jamals 4pt play, but looking at it now it helps our lottery position


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nets Slide Past Knicks, Nearing Playoff Spot 



> Marbury, meanwhile, came into last night's game averaging 21.8 points and 8.2 assists. He scored 26 points last night, but the Nets held the Knicks' best player to only two points in the fourth quarter.





> Marbury scored 13 points in the first half and Malik Rose had a game-high 14 off the bench for the Knicks. Rose was 10 for 12 from the free-throw line at the break. The Knicks shot 15 of 20 from the line in the first half; the Nets 5 of 9.


 KNICKS MISS AGAIN 



> The Knicks played well enough to force the in-the-playoff-hunt Nets to one last play, with Tim Thomas shooting too hard on a 3-pointer from up top, the ball banking off the glass, off the front rim. And out. Of course.





> "We've been in so many close games and to let them slip away . . .," Tim Thomas said. "You can definitely say that about this year."





> Collins picked it up and the Nets got out on the fast break, with Kidd and Jacques Vaughn. Again, the Knicks didn't get back, as Rose wasted his energy signaling for a traveling violation, turning to the referee as he was running back. Kidd and Vaughn completed the give-and-go with Kidd racing in for the layup while getting hacked from behind by Kurt Thomas. Kidd didn't make the free throw but the Nets were still up 93-87 with 1:20 left.


Nets' Garden party 



> "It's very disappointing," Stephon Marbury said. "When you come into a game basically knowing everything you have to do to win the game, and then you go out and don't do the things you're supposed to, it's frustrating."





> Jamal Crawford scored 13 of his 23 in the fourth, including a four-point play after the Knicks had fallen behind 82-77. The Knicks' starting front line of Michael Sweetney, Thomas and Thomas finished with 16 points, 18 rebounds and shot 7-for-23.


In opposite directions 



> Crawford said the Knicks' hard luck in the game reminded him of a frustrating 3-18 stretch the team endured this season after a 16-13 start. "That was a tough one," he repeated several times in his postgame address.





> The Knicks already were demoralized by an 0-4 trip to the West Coast, and Friday night's game seemed to pile on even more self-doubt. Many of them wondered about the team's inability to win close games. "It could have been a season change if we'd won a couple of them," Thomas said. "I guess luck is just not on our side." Nor is time.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> i really hated to lose after that ariza slam, the halfcourt shot, and jamals 4pt play, but looking at it now it helps our lottery position


So in reality the Knicks were lucky to lose by 2 instead of 9.


----------

